# Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 7 Arriving Next Month



## Cristian_25H (Oct 17, 2012)

Microsoft Group Program Manager Rob Mauceri has today revealed that Internet Explorer 10 will be bringing its bells and whistles over to Windows 7 in mid-November. The catch is that the release planned for next month is (still) a preview as the Redmond company wants to "collect developer and customer feedback" before rolling out a final version.

Internet Explorer 10 integrates Adobe Flash Player and comes with improved JavaScript performance, better HTML5 support, the Enhanced Protected Mode, plus other tweaks and fixes. IE10 can be experienced in full on Windows 8 which arrives on October 26.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is good news.  I don't use IE very often, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis to forget the horrible experience.

Maybe with this update the minimize, maximize, and close buttons will work.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 17, 2012)

Too little, too late.

Chrome for life.


----------



## Nothgrin (Oct 17, 2012)

So.... What they are trying to say is the IE10 thats shipping with Win 8 is not ready! HAHAHA no one even uses IE anymore. Its just M$ malware in my books.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bah, Opera FTW. But at least MS is doing good job regarding Web standards in IE10 albeit it is behind Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari...



Nothgrin said:


> So.... What they are trying to say is the IE10 thats shipping with Win 8 is not ready! HAHAHA no one even uses IE anymore. Its just M$ malware in my books.



No, it wasn't "ported" to 7.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! Looking forward to better security!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothgrin said:


> So.... What they are trying to say is the IE10 thats shipping with Win 8 is not ready! HAHAHA no one even uses IE anymore. Its just M$ malware in my books.



Nope, they finalized it for Windows 8, then moved on to work on the Windows 7 version. I still use it for site compatibility (the odd time I encounter the issue), but it's actually gotten pretty speedy, whereas Firefox for me has gotten slower and slower.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 17, 2012)

i'm interested if M$ fixed that u have almost always have to restart your pc when IE get a update


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2012)

I see a lot of old hate here.  The prudent enthusiast tries large changes in a standard software/hardware before passing judgement.  Fortunately I also see the people who have been bit by M$ before laying out their concerns, but still interested in testing the waters.


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2012)

Good news for people who use W7 and IE indeed. However W7 needs SP2 more than IE10


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothgrin said:


> So.... What they are trying to say is the IE10 thats shipping with Win 8 is not ready! HAHAHA no one even uses IE anymore. Its just M$ malware in my books.



HAHAHAHAHAHA it's still the most widely used web browser........ M$? didn't that die out about 10 years ago? and what OS are you using just out of interest?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2012)

I personally really like IE9, and I bet I will like IE10. Speed wise I have not been able to see a difference what so ever between IE9 and chrome. I do stick with chrome because it works with all the websites I got to and IE does not. Chrome also has so many luxerious add ons like adblock and so on.


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This is good news.  I don't use IE very often, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis to forget the horrible experience.
> 
> Maybe with this update the minimize, maximize, and close buttons will work.



Stay Thirsty my Friends


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

I still haven't installed I.E. 9, I wish I could remove the thing form my computer all together, but, unfortunately I need it to access work and school related content.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2012)

Lets see how this does. I quite like IE9, but its inflexibility is keeping me from using it.


----------



## Nothgrin (Oct 17, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA it's still the most widely used web browser........ M$? didn't that die out about 10 years ago? and what OS are you using just out of interest?



Win 7. I'm a PC game dev and gotta test my software.  You do know why its the most widely used. Being shipped with an OS doesn't mean it is any good. But it should be good security wise due to high usage but the company doesn't have a very good track record in that matter. 

And as long as Bill Gates still has billions in his pockets and I don't  I'll call it M$


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothgrin said:


> Win 7. I'm a PC game dev and gotta test my software.  You do know why its the most widely used. Being shipped with an OS doesn't mean it is any good. But it should be good security wise due to high usage but the company doesn't have a very good track record in that matter.
> 
> And as long as Bill Gates still has billions in his pockets and I don't  I'll call it M$



IE9 is just as secure as any of the other browsers.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 17, 2012)

I use 3 browsers 

Aurora for main internet use / browsing / music and everything else. 
SeaMonkey for bookmarking hot women names
Netscape for porn(information) / bookmarking porn names

Set for life. " And by way netscape is safe, been using it for that purpose for about 5 years now and never had a problem with a virus.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> IE9 is just as secure as any of the other browsers.



Secure yes, stable and fast . . . nope


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 17, 2012)

I will be glad to see it.  The industry needs all the competition it can get to keep the innovations flowing in all areas.
And, if MS (M$ abbreviation is old and lame) comes out with something I prefer, I will use it.
IE9 is not bad, it just does not have some functions I want to use, maybe IE10 will.

Also, my opinion, I don't understand why certain people have to clog up almost every thread with hate, pictures, and useless posts.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I will be glad to see it.  The industry needs all the competition it can get to keep the innovations flowing in all areas.
> And, if MS (M$ abbreviation is old and lame) comes out with something I prefer, I will use it.
> IE9 is not bad, it just does not have some functions I want to use, maybe IE10 will.
> 
> Also, my opinion, I don't understand why certain people have to clog up almost every thread with hate, pictures, and useless posts.



I don't see any hate . . .  MS lost a lot of people business and confidence in IE, long ago, you really shouldn't be surprised that people are still skeptical of IE, given it's lack luster track record.


----------



## coldtortilla (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Secure yes, stable and fast . . . nope



Well you obviously haven't used chrome chrome seems like the least stable browser from the bunch


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2012)

coldtortilla said:


> Well you obviously haven't used chrome chrome seems like the least stable browser from the bunch



I use chrome as my main browser, so far it has not done anything naughty yet. I would say browsers have evolved to a point where there is little difference between them unless you look hard enough, or want specifics (eg. adblock) which another does not have.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

coldtortilla said:


> Well you obviously haven't used chrome chrome seems like the least stable browser from the bunch



I have, chrome works just fine, and it's speed makes up for the majority of hickups. Where as IE is just slow and unstable. But just FYI I mainly use firefox.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't noticed any instabilities using Chrome at all, and I prefer Chrome's look and setup to IE. Honestly after installing OS, I use IE to install Chrome, and then I don't usually ever touch IE again, just personal preference. I would only use IE if I needed to for any comparability or work usage, which isn't the case for me.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2012)

IE8 was slow.  IE9 is fast.  Don't see why people hate it.

I installed Chrome, Firefox, used it couple of times, then stop using it.

again thats my preference.


----------



## trickson (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope they keep it from the Europeans!


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope this is better than IE 9


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 18, 2012)

Internet explorer ain't that bad. Crashes less than Firefox.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Internet explorer ain't that bad. Crashes less than Firefox.



Chrome for life.  I may play with IE10 for a week or two though just for shits and giggles.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2012)

IE9 isn't all that bad, however I have grown to like FireFox since the IE6 days. I prefer FireFox however will surely install IE10 and give it a shot. 

Now here is a thought for all of you folks that think IE is the bomb. 

Harvard Universities sites are all built and optimized for Google Chrome and FireFox! Must say something about the two. LOL


----------



## semantics (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have, chrome works just fine, and it's speed makes up for the majority of hickups. Where as IE is just slow and unstable. But just FYI I mainly use firefox.


I call trolling, uses firefox says IE9 and Chrome w.e latest stable is the most unstable of the browsers. Unless all he thinks is IE9 is unstable when adobe flash crashes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow I think some people have not used IE9. Its easily better then Chrome and Firefox now.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

suraswami said:


> IE8 was slow.  IE9 is slow and clunky and unstable.



Fixed.



semantics said:


> I call trolling, uses firefox says IE9 and Chrome w.e latest stable is the most unstable of the browsers. Unless all he thinks is IE9 is unstable when adobe flash crashes.



Call whatever you wish, my experience has not been positive with IE9, and the lack of addons that I am accustomed to in chrome and firefox are a serious detraction from IE9. I don't hate IE 9, I just don't love it either, as I said I am forced to use it for work and school content, and as such I dislike the lack of features.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wow I think some people have not used IE9. Its easily better then Chrome and Firefox now.



Not really, it lacks the addons of chrome and firefox, and hardware acceleration is still clunky, and no gesture support is serious issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Secure yes, stable and fast . . . nope



Its perfectly stable and fast.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its perfectly stable and fast.



Not in my experience, also see above posts for reasons why I dislike it.


----------



## _Zod_ (Oct 18, 2012)

So now it comes with one of the biggest security risks already installed 

Perhaps IE 11 will include Java, just to be well rounded


----------



## Deadlyraver (Oct 18, 2012)

Quick! Kill it with Firefox before it hatches!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> Quick! Kill it with Firefox before it hatches!



IE has come a long way, and unless IE 10 is the browser equivalent of Windows ME, Firefox and Chrome, will have some legit competition from Micro$oft, but again these are the same people that brought you such favorites as Windows ME, and Windows Vista.


----------



## hhumas (Oct 18, 2012)

nice.. i left using IE as chrome released ... just remember 6 and early 7 version ..


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Even if I won't use IE, I hope MS improves Web Standards even more, IE10 still lags behind others in HTML5 and CSS3 even if did a huge step. I hope there won't be any IE6-times anymore, despite Appl€ is using now Webkit propietary options.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Oct 18, 2012)

If it has the same layout as IE9 ill stick with IE8.

I want Tabs below the Toolbar and Favorite Button on the left.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Svarog said:


> If it has the same layout as IE9 ill stick with IE8.
> 
> I want Tabs below the Toolbar and Favorite Button on the left.



Yes it has the same interface, though I don't know if customizable.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting, not that it bothers me to much, lets just hope its not as buggy and is an improvement over 9, not saying 9 is bad its the best one microshaft has launched yet, but id like to see improvements.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes (very often) when I try to download files with Chrome, it just froze and I have to restart the damn thing over and over. I tried all existing "solutions" on the net, nothing works...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Sometimes (very often) when I try to download files with Chrome, it just froze and I have to restart the damn thing over and over. I tried all existing "solutions" on the net, nothing works...



Sometimes I try to use IE, and it crashes over and over and over


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Sometimes I try to use IE, and it crashes over and over and over



I wonder why browsers are so temperamental, I have no problems with any browser I have used so far, crashes or otherwise. If you would like to share what you did with IE to make it crash over and over I would like to give it a try.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder why browsers are so temperamental, I have no problems with any browser I have used so far, crashes or otherwise. If you would like to share what you did with IE to make it crash over and over I would like to give it a try.



I believe it to be a script on my colleges website that hangs, and causes a memory leak that makes it freeze and crash. It doesn't crash 100% of the time, sometimes it recovers from being frozen, but most of the time it does not.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

suraswami said:


> IE8 was slow.  IE9 is fast.  Don't see why people hate it.



In my case, because it's slower even if it did a great step over IE8, doesn't respect web standards enough as I commented,I prefer Opera/Chrome/Firefox extensions, it's less secure, some modern websites don't work as intended, it's very little customizable, it doesn't innovate as much as the rest, I don't like its UI, and I think more.


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 18, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> In my case, because it's slower even if it did a great step over IE8, doesn't respect web standards enough as I commented,I prefer Opera/Chrome/Firefox extensions, it's less secure, some modern websites don't work as intended, it's very little customizable, it doesn't innovate as much as the rest, I don't like its UI, and I think more.



And because lots of people now assume that IE is slow/buggy.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> And because lots of people now assume that IE is slow/buggy.



And because it's made by Microsoft too.

But in my case it isn't slow nor buggy (except some websites), nor doesn't matter me if its made by MS or not, but there are better browsers for my needs and there isn't a real reason for me to use it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I believe it to be a script on my colleges website that hangs, and causes a memory leak that makes it freeze and crash. It doesn't crash 100% of the time, sometimes it recovers from being frozen, but most of the time it does not.



Sounds like your college is not bothered with IE compatibility. My college doesn't bother with Chrome, but it still works (to some extent).


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 18, 2012)

Still no color management. Really disappointing, not supporting something so basic on one of their own core software.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Nope, they finalized it for Windows 8, then moved on to work on the Windows 7 version. I still use it for site compatibility (the odd time I encounter the issue), but it's actually gotten pretty speedy, whereas Firefox for me has gotten slower and slower.



Yep me 2 ,I find certain sites load slower with FireFarce then IE10.Under Win8......IE is 10.0.9200.1634 version numbers.So yes it is final and is being ported to Win7 just like DX11.1 and those 2 will be the only things ported to WIn7 from 8.

IE10 Is theme options with colour changes,None are out until WIn8 hits Oct26th,Do any of guys watch The Walking Dead commercials last week??????????? YOU CAN CHANGE THEMES IN IE10 ....there no more of the talk from you guys not seeing it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Sounds like your college is not bothered with IE compatibility. My college doesn't bother with Chrome, but it still works (to some extent).



IE is the only browser they do support


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> IE is the only browser they do support



And IE still crash and burn. Your college needs a better IT department.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> And IE still crash and burn. Your college needs a better IT department.



No it will not. Works perfectly fine.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> http://memecreator.net/the-most-int...-do,-It's-to-download-a-different-browser.jpg



pfft, you don't need IE just do this
http://www.mattsilverman.com/2009/06/how-to-download-firefox-without-a-web-browser.html


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> And IE still crash and burn. Your college needs a better IT department.



It's a JC in a bankrupt state that continually cuts funding for classes to pay for teachers pensions.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No it will not. Works perfectly fine.



You either are trolling or didn't bother to read the conversation, that and given I stated why I believe it does what it does and that it in fact does not "work perfectly fine", please GTFO :shadedshu


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's a JC in a bankrupt state that continually cuts funding for classes to pay for teachers pensions.



In which case do your community a service and improve the IT 

Also, shoot the retired teachers to you need less pensions, they are not productive to the community anyway after retiring (no don't do this).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's a JC in a bankrupt state that continually cuts funding for classes to pay for teachers pensions.
> 
> 
> 
> You either are trolling or didn't bother to read the conversation, that and given I stated why I believe it does what it does and that it in fact does not "work perfectly fine", please GTFO :shadedshu



If IE is crashing its two things.

1. Something isn't coded right in the site. Could even be malware and is causing IE to crash.

2. Something is wrong with your computer.

I spend way over 12 hours a day working off the same computer going to TONS of sites for work and Ill bet you money my event viewer and reliability monitor is better then yours. IE is industry standard. If a site crashes IE then its something wrong with the site or your computer. Not IE.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If IE is crashing its two things.
> 
> 1. Something isn't coded right in the site. Could even be malware and is causing IE to crash.
> 
> ...




*clap* Again you didn't bother to read what was said, you instead spouted of a bunch of pig headed ignorance please quit while your ahead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> *clap* Again you didn't bother to read what was said, you instead spouted of a bunch of pig headed ignorance please quit while your ahead.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I believe it to be a script on my colleges website that hangs, and causes a memory leak that makes it freeze and crash. It doesn't crash 100% of the time, sometimes it recovers from being frozen, but most of the time it does not.



I did read it and gave you the reasons why its not an IE problem.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 18, 2012)

This time I agree with the Postal Dude. I hate addons, and except AdBlock I have none installed. I use IE sometimes because of shitty sites codded with ActiveX and also for Sopcast TV sites and such. We all know that most of the live broadcast sites ONLY work with IE...


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothgrin said:


> And as long as Bill Gates still has billions in his pockets and I don't  I'll call it M$



This is pure stupid.

Anyway, good stuff.


----------



## trickson (Oct 18, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> Microsoft Group Program Manager Rob Mauceri has today revealed that Internet Explorer 10 will be bringing its bells and whistles over to Windows 7 in mid-November. The catch is that the release planned for next month is (still) a preview as the Redmond company wants to "collect developer and customer feedback" before rolling out a final version.
> 
> Internet Explorer 10 integrates Adobe Flash Player and comes with improved JavaScript performance, better HTML5 support, the Enhanced Protected Mode, plus other tweaks and fixes. IE10 can be experienced in full on Windows 8 which arrives on October 26.
> 
> Source: IEBlog



I hope it is better than 9 is all.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 18, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Bah, Opera FTW. But at least MS is doing good job regarding Web standards in IE10 albeit it is behind Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't "ported" to 7.



Same here. Opera


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> http://memecreator.net/the-most-int...-do,-It's-to-download-a-different-browser.jpg



What irony, clicking on the link in the quote, it shows garbage in anything but IE9, some server is sending a image as plain text a HTML document (text/html) and IE doesn't respect that 



Nothgrin said:


> And as long as Bill Gates still has billions in his pockets and I don't  I'll call it M$


You call Microsoft  "M$" only due to that? then almost all big companies should had currency symbols on its names. In my case I do that only with Apple due to other reasons.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did read it and gave you the reasons why its not an IE problem.



Wow you copied what yet still was unable to grasp it . . . you want to play semantics go for it, but the reality is the browser crashes regardless of if you like it or not.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothgrin said:


> And as long as Bill Gates still has billions in his pockets and I don't  I'll call it M$



No offense, but Bill Gates is more generous and does more good with his money than you would probably ever do if you had as much as him.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> *clap* Again you didn't bother to read what was said, you instead spouted of a bunch of pig headed ignorance please quit while your ahead.



Components of IE are so tightly integrated into the OS that there probably is a problem with Windows on your computer.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> No offense, but Bill Gates is more generous and does more good with his money than you would probably ever do if you had as much as him.
> 
> 
> 
> Components of IE are so tightly integrated into the OS that there probably is a problem with Windows on your computer.



Nope, brand new installation, and I have checked there are no registry errors or anything of that nature.

I find it funny how the M$ faithful will grasp at any straw to attempt to shift blame away from M$ products.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I find it funny how the M$ faithful will grasp at any straw to attempt to shift blame away from M$ products.



It's because that is often the case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Nope, brand new installation, and I have checked there are no registry errors or anything of that nature.
> 
> I find it funny how the M$ faithful will grasp at any straw to attempt to shift blame away from M$ products.



well if you have a problem with the stuff put unix/linux on your machine then, oh i forgot, most games are still Windows Only Compatible or require WINE on Linux.

In other news, MS has came a long way since IE6/7. 9 just works period. I wonder how 10 will be



stinger608 said:


> IE9 isn't all that bad, however I have grown to like FireFox since the IE6 days. I prefer FireFox however will surely install IE10 and give it a shot.
> 
> Now here is a thought for all of you folks that think IE is the bomb.
> 
> Harvard Universities sites are all built and optimized for Google Chrome and FireFox! Must say something about the two. LOL



a pico corner of the Web lmao


----------



## Raw (Oct 19, 2012)

*I have never had a crash with IE9...ever*



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wow you copied what yet still was unable to grasp it . . . you want to play semantics go for it, but the reality is the browser crashes regardless of if you like it or not.



huh? what are you talking about? Crashes????

I have never had a crash with IE9...ever.
And I use it on 4 pcs.

I have to what are some of you people doing &*???...that's what amazes me.
People may or may not like the layout or the colors, etc. but crashes? Not over here in these parts.

And it's fast too. As fast as any other browser I tried. (FF, Chrome)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Raw said:


> huh? what are you talking about? Crashes????
> 
> I have never had a crash with IE9...ever.
> And I use it on 4 pcs.
> ...



Ive had FF crash and even Chrome fail before, not as near as what Opera ever did. IE ive yet to have any fails with


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah I don't like IE9 but crashes/freezes isn't a issue, some people need to stop accusing a program when it's the computer's fault.

In my case none browsers crash rarerly beta alpha versions. And I am using Opera 12.10 beta as default and rock solid, same as Chrome Canary, Firefox Nightly and IE9 and IE10 in Win 8


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2012)

I have had IE 9 crash on me before, but it was my fault
I have always used IE browsers and will continue to do so. I have not used Chrome nor FF so I cannot say how well they work. I am just lazy  (and accepting) when it comes to my internet browser.



Svarog said:


> If it has the same layout as IE9 ill stick with IE8.
> 
> I want Tabs below the Toolbar and Favorite Button on the left.


I do agree with this statement. I too was annoyed that you couldn't change the layout...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

Raw said:


> huh? what are you talking about? Crashes????
> 
> I have never had a crash with IE9...ever.
> And I use it on 4 pcs.
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> Ive had FF crash and even Chrome fail before, not as near as what Opera ever did. IE ive yet to have any fails with





Derek12 said:


> Yeah I don't like IE9 but crashes/freezes isn't a issue, some people need to stop accusing a program when it's the computer's fault.
> 
> In my case none browsers crash rarerly beta alpha versions. And I am using Opera 12.10 beta as default and rock solid, same as Chrome Canary, Firefox Nightly and IE9 and IE10 in Win 8



So because you haven't experienced it, that makes it impossible, and I must be lying . . . apparently Steve Jobs's reality distortion field moved to M$, and is alive and well.:shadedshu

That said if ya'll had bothered to read earlier in the thread, I stated why I believe it happens, regardless of if I am right or wrong about the how, the fact is it happens, and attempting to blame people for the flaws of software is just petty and pathetic.:shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So because you haven't experienced it, that makes it impossible, and I must be lying . . . apparently Steve Jobs's reality distortion field moved to M$, and is alive and well.:shadedshu
> 
> That said if ya'll had bothered to read earlier in the thread, I stated why I believe it happens, regardless of if I am right or wrong about the how, the fact is it happens, and attempting to blame people for the flaws of software is just petty and pathetic.:shadedshu



Well I've read everything and I agree with fourstaff that you need a better IT department. There might be issues with certain browsers but it's their job to fix it. The point is it's as much the devs fault as IE's fault. People have the same experiences with all browsers. If it's only a certain page that fails, is it [insert developer name here] fault or the site itself? If a certain program makes Windows crash, is MS to blame or the developer of the program?

And I can't understand why people argue and get upset about browser choices. At this point it's down to personal preferences. Me I use Firefox because I'm used to it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

Frick said:


> Well I've read everything and I agree with fourstaff that you need a better IT department. There might be issues with certain browsers but it's their job to fix it. The point is it's as much the devs fault as IE's fault. People have the same experiences with all browsers. If it's only a certain page that fails, is it [insert developer name here] fault or the site itself? If a certain program makes Windows crash, is MS to blame or the developer of the program?
> 
> And I can't understand why people argue and get upset about browser choices. At this point it's down to personal preferences. Me I use Firefox because I'm used to it.



I don't get upset at personal preference, I do get upset at people not bothering to follow the progression of a conversation, then jumping in a conversation with a butt hurt tone, and telling you the problem is your fault, that it can't possibly be the fault of the software because they haven't had that issue . . . :shadedshu

I explained why I continue to use Fire Fox, primarily for gesture control, atm neither IE, Chrome has a solution that works as well.

I simply despise repeating myself, because someone didn't take the time to understand what was said.

Now having said that, I do tend to agree it's the issue of the school and my old place of work, more than IE, but that doesn't make browser not crash, the fact is it crashes frequently when accessing specific content. So it is an issue for me.

Man all this because people take issue with people sharing their experiences that aren't the same as theirs so they must be wrong.shadedshushadedshu


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't mean you get upset, just people in general. And yeah people did jump in on that discussion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Nope, brand new installation, and I have checked there are no registry errors or anything of that nature.
> 
> I find it funny how the M$ faithful will grasp at any straw to attempt to shift blame away from M$ products.



I find it funny when people blame the dog when it drinks anti-freeze.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I don't get upset at personal preference, I do get upset at people not bothering to follow the progression of a conversation, then jumping in a conversation with a butt hurt tone, and telling you the problem is your fault, that it can't possibly be the fault of the software because they haven't had that issue . . . :shadedshu
> 
> I explained why I continue to use Fire Fox, primarily for gesture control, atm neither IE, Chrome has a solution that works as well.
> 
> ...



Sites being poorly coded is not MS or IE fault. IE doesn't have a stability issue. You stated your opinion as fact, this is why you are getting into an argument. IE is 100% stable.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So because you haven't experienced it, that makes it impossible, and I must be lying . . . apparently Steve Jobs's reality distortion field moved to M$, and is alive and well.:shadedshu
> 
> That said if ya'll had bothered to read earlier in the thread, I stated why I believe it happens, regardless of if I am right or wrong about the how, the fact is it happens, and attempting to blame people for the flaws of software is just petty and pathetic.:shadedshu




Lying != wrong assumption

And I blame the computer not people.

Google "Firefox Crashes" "Chrome crashes" "Opera crashes" "Safari crashes" "IE crashes" and draw conclusions. Then all browsers are crap because they crashes on some computers "without any reason", right? :shadedshu

Or go and make a poll asking if IE9 is stable or not. Then it would be a better metric to outright say that "IE9 is crap and M$ is the bad" instead of "I have some issue in my computer or in "X" website badly coded that makes IE9 to crash.

I had crashes in Windows 7 even on clean installs on "perfectly fine hardware", should I say outright "LOLOL Window$ 7 suckz and M$ is crap and doesn't know how to make a OS??????? (not refering to anyone here in particular) We are rational


If there's a day all browsers or OS are 100% crash safe on all PCs, then we will have found the immortality.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it funny when people blame the dog when it drinks anti-freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Sites being poorly coded is not MS or IE fault. IE doesn't have a stability issue. You stated your opinion as fact, this is why you are getting into an argument. IE is 100% stable.



FALSE you wish to debate why it crashes rather than acknowledging the simple fact it crashes, thus it is not 100% stable please GTFO KTHXBAI.



Derek12 said:


> Lying != wrong assumption
> 
> And I blame the computer not people.
> 
> ...



I never once said that it "sucks" or that IE9 was "crap" only that I have experienced issues with it, and you and the ban stick dummy refuse to accept that.


I'm done debating, and playing semantics, with people that want to blindly ignore reality, I've stated what has happened, explained why, and generally agreed with ya'll and you will not take yes for an answer. Please learn to listen before telling people you know that their wrong and that there to dumb to know it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just sharing my input on this issue too, it was reverse for myself. Only thing that is driving me batty is im having to use a older version of Flash in FF just to run Youtube and like sites, IE dont have the Issue with it being latest, Thank goodness for System Restore in Windows 7



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> FALSE you wish to debate why it crashes rather than acknowledging the simple fact it crashes, thus it is not 100% stable please GTFO KTHXBAI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I never once said that it "sucks" or that IE9 was "crap" only that I have experienced issues with it, and you and the ban stick dummy refuse to accept that.
> 
> 
> I'm done debating, and playing semantics, with people that want to blindly ignore reality, I've stated what has happened, explained why, and generally agreed with ya'll and you will not take yes for an answer. Please learn to listen before telling people you know that their wrong and that there to dumb to know it.



Learn to read the posts I've never said: you said that or what.  it was examples of  people that instead of trying to find solutions are simply bashing a program or developer.

Did you do what I've say about Googing and the poll???? No, right?, because the evidence is clear. You only want to  make stupid references to Steve Jobs and "M$", showing no more than simply hate, instead of troubleshooting possible faults on your or the website's end, and childish posts that are near trolling, when people here are kindly pointing you what could be happening..

Alo this thread is done for me. Unsuscribing.

Also your replies to TheMailMan are regrettable, he is nice with you and you only throwing up hate and nonsense


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> FALSE you wish to debate why it crashes rather than acknowledging the simple fact it crashes, thus it is not 100% stable please GTFO KTHXBAI



I am with TMM on this, you have to know what causes the crash before putting the blame. If I drive a nice car, purposely run you down, and send my lawyers to collect money from you for causing damages to my car you will be mighty angry too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> FALSE you wish to debate why it crashes rather than acknowledging the simple fact it crashes, thus it is not 100% stable please GTFO KTHXBAI.:


 So when a game crashes to desktop you blame Windows? Hell when anything that crashes on your computer you blame windows? How about when hardware goes bad is that windows fault too! OMGWTFBBQ M$ IS SENDING DEATH RAYZ TO MA RAMZ! 

Come on man use a little common sense.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

ok yall lets just get back on topic, anything crashing can be severl factors whether hardware or software, hell our bodies break down, same with vehicles etc.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So when a game crashes to desktop you blame Windows? Hell when anything that crashes on your computer you blame windows? How about when hardware goes bad is that windows fault too! OMGWTFBBQ M$ IS SENDING DEATH RAYZ TO MA RAMZ!
> 
> Come on man use a little common sense.



When a game crashes that is using that garbage Games for Windows Live yeah it's a safe bet it's winblows. THe issue at hand of IE9 crashing happens on every PC I own, as well as the ones at the school, so I doubt 5 sets of hardware is bad so nice try to shift blame but no.



> A crash (or system crash) in computing is a condition where a program (either an application or part of the operating system) exits abnormally after encountering an error. ...
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_crash



So by definition I am correct IE9 crashes, I'm not sure how your failing to understand that.




Derek12 said:


> Learn to read the posts I've never said: you said that or what.  it was examples of  people that instead of trying to find solutions are simply bashing a program or developer.
> 
> Did you do what I've say about Googing and the poll???? No, right?, because the evidence is clear. You only want to  make stupid references to Steve Jobs and "M$", showing no more than simply hate, instead of troubleshooting possible faults on your or the website's end, and childish posts that are near trolling.
> 
> Alo this thread is done for me. Unsuscribing.



WOW LOL

Way to go off the deep end, yes because I stated I have had IE9 crash, that automatically means I hate it and am bashing it. GG 

Why is it my responsibility to deal with the issue and troubleshoot it, when it's easier to use a different browser that doesn't crash on that specific content?



Fourstaff said:


> I am with TMM on this, you have to know what causes the crash before putting the blame. If I drive a nice car, purposely run you down, and send my lawyers to collect money from you for causing damages to my car you will be mighty angry too.




The cause is irrelevant, despite the fact I stated the folowing 





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I believe it to be a script on my colleges website that hangs, and causes a memory leak that makes it freeze and crash. It doesn't crash 100% of the time, sometimes it recovers from being frozen, but most of the time it does not.



I'm somehow expected to go find the root cause of it all and then waste my time getting the IT department to attempt to  fix it before I can say that IE 9 crashes  . . . absolute bat shit shinola!


People are attempting to make this into my fault some how, and paint me as a troll, or an idiot. When all I did was have the audacity to share that I have experienced problems with IE9 and that it lacks features I require, and as such I prefer a different browser. This seems to be unacceptable to a hard headed and ignorant few, who would rather paint me as in a negative light than accept that IE9 is capable of crashing just like every other browser.


Ya'll are entitled to your belief's just as much as I am entitled to state the fact that IE9 is not perfect and does crash.


As for your analogy about a car and lawyers, I'm sorry but that was a horrible analogy and makes no sense at all.


I'm afraid hyper sensitivity is the becoming the norm here on TPU and people are far to eager to act like butt hurt children when someone expresses a view not their own.







eidairaman1 said:


> ok yall lets just get back on topic, anything crashing can be severl factors whether hardware or software, hell our bodies break down, same with vehicles etc.




I agree, I've said my piece, if certain persons wish to continue to argue they can do so with themselves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got an idea, why don't you post up the website that makes IE crash.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2012)

God all of you are so annoying.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

Frick said:


> God all of you are so annoying.



 I wuv you Frick.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got an idea, why don't you post up the website that makes IE crash.



cannot post pr0n sites on nice public forum....


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2012)

It's out now. It's a pre-release version. No word about final version yet.

Download for Win7x64

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...1D-2B6184AEAF62/IE10-Windows6.1-x64-en-us.exe

And Win7x86

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...BE-BA6CAE979674/IE10-Windows6.1-x86-en-us.exe


----------



## Kreij (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks the same as 9 to me.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Still don't like it will continue to use anything else.


----------



## hooj (Nov 14, 2012)

It's actually quite speedy. Cya Chrome, for now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Looks the same as 9 to me.



It sandbox's flash and a few other things. Its a big jump in security.


----------



## hooj (Nov 16, 2012)

Anybody know a decent free adblocker for IE10?


----------

